# micro crabs?



## oliverar (6 Jun 2010)

does any one know where I can get micro crabs from?


----------



## Garuf (6 Jun 2010)

Ebay has them, there's also a few shrimp shops that have them. They're reportedly pretty difficult and so far there's only one report of breeding apparently needing high levels of minute foods like phytoplankton.


----------



## Gill (6 Jun 2010)

Don't know where you are in the Uk, But this Supplier Supplies My LFS with them >>http://www.aquascape.co.uk/


----------



## Ajm200 (6 Jun 2010)

Here
http://shop.sweetknowleaquatics.co.uk/e ... %20Crab%22


----------



## samc (6 Jun 2010)

shrimp king had some last time i looked


----------



## mr. luke (7 Jun 2010)

I found them easy to keep, but they never bred for me.


----------



## frothhelmet (9 Jun 2010)

Hey Garuf, could you find the breeding post for us. Would love to check it out!


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Jun 2010)

Will these little guys escape the tank? My experience with crabs is that they tend to be found dried up somewhere around the house.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (9 Jun 2010)

I heared that they stay in the water and they dont need land. If that helps


----------



## Garuf (9 Jun 2010)

They're supposedly 100% aqautic which is rare for crabs. They're also tiny so I wouldn't be surprised if they stay in the water, the risk of being eaten being pretty high.

Here's a link to a breeding report, not the one I originally saw, that was on a thai forum but I can't find the thread.
http://translate.google.co.uk/translate ... GB___GB344


----------



## oliverar (14 Jun 2010)

Thanks this is really helpful! I will search around and let me know what I come up with!


----------

